# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Morning after genomen en nu opgezette buik!

## annemariet

Ik zit echt ff te twijfelen.

Dit is mijn verhaal en voorgeschiedenis.

Ik heb sinds 2000 last van endometriose. Ben er 2x aan geopereerd en werd er toen gezegd dat ik maar 5-10% kans had op kinderen, alleen ivf misschien. Heb tot eind 2004 medicatie voor geslikt en gestopt om te kijken hoe mijn ongesteldheid zou zijn en qua pijn, had hiervoor 20 dgn. in de mnd. bloedingen en verging van de pijn. (geen anticonceptie maar orgametril als laatste) doordat de kans maar zo klein was op kinderen en wij zowieso geen ivf o.i.d. wilden hadden we ons in berust op kinderloos huwelijk. Was nu nog maar 10-12 dgn in de mnd. ongy, maar altijd te vroeg. In januari 2006 ging mijn suikergehalte (heb hypoglycemie) naar beneden. Niets hielp zelfs geen glas cola. Was voor het eerst in mijn hele leven overtijd. zwangerschapstesten had ik voordat mijn suiker naar beneden ging gedaan negatief. bij huisarts geweest & huisartsenpost. huisarts in opleiding kreeg ik en zei nee je bent niet zwanger. huisartsenpost zegt nou mevrouw je bent zwanger waarschijnlijk. maar je suikerpeil is nu goed we kunnen niets doen in het weekend was net op 4.0. zondagochtend werd ik toch ongesteld. 1 wk. lang op druivensuiker geleefd om de suikerpeil hoog te houden. Eigen huisarts kreeg ik toen en die zei je hebt een miskraam gehad, want als je suiker naar beneden is kan testen negatief zijn. 

mei 2006 ging mijn suiker weer naar beneden, weer naar huisarts toe moest urine meenemen, zei testen was ik zwanger! 21 januari 2007 bevallen van een mooie dochter. Moeilijke bevalling gehad van 23 u., knip gehad met de vacuum gehaald. Kreeg last van ontstoken hechting van knip, blaasontsteking en koorts. 3 wk. letterlijk op bed gelegen na bevalling. 8 wk. lang na bevalling heftige bloedingen gehad. antibiotica gehad etc. Kreeg de pil van huisarts in opleiding nog niet moest eerst gewoon ongy worden. Eind april voor het eerst weer geprobeerd met seks, maar verging van de pijn waardoor we gestopt zijn, lag te huilen van de pijn zo gevoelig was alles. geen anticonceptie gebruikt en dacht ach zo kleine kans op zwangerschap en gestopt al voordat we konden beginnen eigenlijk. Mis hoor kreeg dikke buik weer en mijn suiker naar beneden. Mijn vriendin zei tegen me je bent zwanger. Ach nee joh, maar dus wel! 13 januari 2008 is onze 2e dochter geboren. Een zware zwangerschap maar makkelijke bevalling en snel opgeknapt. Na 3 dgn. liep ik al buiten.

Ik bij de huisarts geweest 2 wkn. terug (19 mrt) en gezien mijn voorgeschiedenis i.v.m. endometriose etc. is het beter als ik aan de spiraal ga. Maar omdat ik al ongy was geworden en het al 3 dgn. was moet ik wachten op de volgende ongy. Nu afgelopen maandag op dinsdagnacht hebben wij weer seks gehad met elkaar voor het eerst. Nu morning after pil dinsdagmiddag gehaald en genomen binnen 15 u. Voelde mij voordat ik deze nam misselijk en de hormonen gierden door het lijf. Zei tegen mijn husband volgens mij heb je raakgeschoten zeg zo voel ik me. Nadat ik hem had genomen niks geen last meer. Sinds vanavond heb ik een hele opgezette buik en vraagt iedereen of ik weer zwanger ben. (bij alle 2 de zwangerschappen van mij kon je het gelijk zien, moest met 12 weken al zwangerschapskleding aan) en mijn vriendin komt binnen en zegt je bent zwanger jij ik zie het aan je. Schrik mij een ongeluk alsjeblieft niet weer. Heb nu de morningafterpil gebruikt en lees op internet dat je dan toch 5-10 % kans heb. Of is het van de map nog dat ik een opgezette buik heb en last van mijn vagina? Dacht zelf dat ik ongy moest worden zo voelt het maar vorig jr. was dat ook en toch bingo.

Zit er aan te denken om maandagochtend naar de ha. te gaan en te vragen voor de zekerheid om een abortuspil, of ben ik nou te voorbarig? Voel me net een kleine meid, maar kan echt geen 3e zwangerschap zo kort er achter aan hebben psychisch niet en lichamelijk niet.


Wat denken jullie? Baal er van dat mijn vriendin hier binnen komt en dat zegt tegen mij. kan er nu gewoon niet van slapen.

groeten annemariet

----------


## Nora

Hallo Annemariet,

Wat een verhaal zeg. Net bevallen en dan gelijk weer zwanger. Wat een zware belasting moet dat voor je geweest zijn en nu nog. Ik kan wel allemaal tips gaan geven, maar ik weet niet of dat nog van toepassing is. Dus hoe is het nu met je? Ben je al wat wijzer geworden of je zwanger bent of niet? 

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## annemariet

Hoi Nora,

Ik ben inmiddels ongy geworden en heb vorige week woensdag de spiraal laten zetten. 

dank je wel voor het reageren.

----------


## Agnes574

Proficiat Annemariet!
Nu kun je weer opgelucht ademhalen!

----------

